
Show HN: Document db with word2vec-driven scoring and Levenshtein automata - edward_rolf
https://github.com/kreeben/resin
======
edward_rolf
Hi, let me tell you a thing about building in-process document databases,
competing with the works from FB, Google and MS: the codebase of a document
database is very small. The size of your team does not matter as much as the
ideas they follow. Resin has been based solely on my ideas up to just recently
when now PR's are starting to show up. Check it out.

